# Lost- Chacos at Westwater Takeout



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

I lost a pair of green chacos size 11 (I think) at the westwater takeout on Saturday Oct 9th. If you found them please let me know I would like to get them back.

Thank you,
Taylor
970-749-1789
[email protected]


----------

